# One 6-pin PCI Express® supplementary power connector -or- Two 4-pin perhiperal supple



## dangerousmovingunit

One 6-pin PCI Express® supplementary power connector -or- Two 4-pin perhiperal supplementary power connectors

i was looking at the 9800 gt graphics card and it had this under the requirements..i have a pci slot but i do not know if i have those.. can someone plz explain what those are?

thank you


----------



## StrangleHold

The one on the left is a 6 pin PCIe power connector. The right one is a X2 4 pin molex adaptor connector if you dont have a PCIe 6 pin power connector. It plugs into the end of the video card for extra power requirements


----------



## dangerousmovingunit

o ok does bestbuy sell these? or where can i buy em for cheap?


----------



## StrangleHold

If you buy a retail 9800GT most come with the adaptor.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowImage.aspx?CurImage=14-130-380-S06&ISList=14-130-380-S01%2c14-130-380-S02%2c14-130-380-S03%2c14-130-380-S04%2c14-130-380-S05%2c14-130-380-S06&S7ImageFlag=1&Item=N82E16814130380&Depa=0&WaterMark=1&Description=EVGA%20GeForce%209800%20GT%20512-P3-N975-AR%20Video%20Card%20-%20Retail


----------

